
Ask HN: How do american companies pay small SaaS suppliers? - soneca
I am launching a B2B SaaS from Brazil (www.oneonemeeting.com, for managing one-on-one meetings).<p>I want to target companies from the USA. Currently, I use Stripe to charge using credit cards -- the charges are in Brazilian Real, as it is their only option offered at their Brazilian operation.<p>Currency aside, is this the best method for American companies to buy my service? Just entering a credit card number like any B2C or e-commerce site? Or is there a better way?<p>thanks, HN!
======
cimmanom
Yes. For small purchases (typically, under $1K), typically a department head
will have a corporate credit card and budget authorization (or can get budget
authorization and charge it to the card). Some but not all companies will
require purchase orders for large purchases.

The currency might be an issue, though - aside from not having any idea of
what the cost would work out to in USD because they don’t know the exchange
rate, credit cards often levy a currency conversion surcharge. At the very
least, you should display an estimate of the cost in USD at current exchange
rates and some sort of disclaimer that that’s an estimate and fees may apply
yada yada.

~~~
soneca
Thanks! I already did that disclaimer, I imagined it might be an issue.

